# Daily use of electronic cigarettes for at least one month is strongly associated with quitting smoki



## Alex (14/10/14)

source

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (14/10/14)

i often wonder what the research would show if you give the participants better gear or if they accessed a support group like this forum.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

hands said:


> i often wonder what the research would show if you give the participants better gear or if they accessed a support group like this forum.



I didn't drop the stienkies till I got my reo. Vape was good with other gear but never good enough. 

Good gear and good juice makes all the difference 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (14/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> I didn't drop the stienkies till I got my reo. Vape was good with other gear but never good enough.
> 
> Good gear and good juice makes all the difference
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I agree but disagree.

I stopped stickies in 3 days. My taste buds were so stuffed I could barely taste the juice.

I sucked the nonsense out of that poor EVOD, it didn't know what hit it.

But I desperately wanted to stop smoking.

I'm sure the transition wouldve been smoother if I had a better setup, but I will never knock the "little guys". They can and do work.

Mind you if a friend asked me to set them up with vaping, I would recommend nothing less than a Spinner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (14/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> I didn't drop the stienkies till I got my reo. Vape was good with other gear but never good enough.
> 
> Good gear and good juice makes all the difference
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I like your Reo chirp @Marzuq 

But I stopped stinkies on Twisp. I had the double pack - so 2 Twisps - and worked those little things to the max for many weeks, puffing away almost continuously. I remember carting them around in my man bag on top of a piece of Roller Towel because they leaked ever so slightly. 

Knowing what I know now, I cannot believe I was able to stop smoking back then. But the excitement factor was a big driver and the total surprise when I made it through the first few days without a real cig... 

Gosh, how times have changed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands (14/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I sucked the nonsense out of that poor EVOD, it didn't know what hit it.


lol i can relate to this. it got me of the stinkies and for that i will always have a special place for my mighty evod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (14/10/14)

Twisp was my first and they did the trick, kept me off stinkies, about one month later I discovered bigger and better and have not looked back again, I do not think I could ever bring myself to put a stinky to my lips again, after 33 years of stinkies at around 35 a day (Chesterfield Red) I quit them in one day. 

Both HRH and I quit on the same day and have never touched another stinkie again and have even made a number of converts in the process.

Vape for Life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (14/10/14)

hands said:


> lol i can relate to this. it got me of the stinkies and for that i will always have a special place for my mighty evod.



LOL my complete EVOD set now rests in a Ray Ban leather sunglasses case. Looks like a collectable in my cupboard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (14/10/14)

For me.. it was the discovery of Rip-Tripper doing those awesome coils that got me moving to a kayfun, within 3 days of starting out.


----------



## BigGuy (15/10/14)

Okay so i stopped straight away using a F16 tank and normal 650mah ego-t battery but very quickly moved onto the bigger stuff that was almost 4 years ago. Stupid question does anyone or has anyone ever used a old F16 tank made by Boge. Would be keen to see if anyone else has ever used one.


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I agree but disagree.
> 
> I stopped stickies in 3 days. My taste buds were so stuffed I could barely taste the juice.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%
I made my transition on a no-name brand ego from china with CE5 tank. When the SVD entered the market, it took some convincing before I made the leap to svd. And my reason was not even related to VW, or VV, but more focused on Battery life. I managed to go the whole day without refilling tank or changing batteries.
What I'm trying to say, nothing wrong with an ego/twisp type setup. They are capable of getting you off the analogues.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Franky (15/10/14)

@CraftyZA I still use my Twisp from time to time - it's actually not that bad...


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

My original Twisps that got me off stinkies in the first place are now with a stinky ready for their conversion to freedom! I was kinda sad to see them go but at least they are going to a home for a good cause!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

